# Do you get the jitters?



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've bought myself an aeropress for work and started using it yesterday. I get the jitters really bad after drinking the brew. They last a good hour.

Does anyone else experience this?

I can drink espresso by the gallon with no effects - so why do I feel like this with coffee from the aeropress?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What method do you use to brew?

I find I get a caffeine headache a little with the AP. About how I feel after dialling in an espresso and drinking each shot.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Caffeine levels are higher in brewed and pour over compared to espresso. I get it worst with chemex or v60. Not as bad with aeropress and least with espresso.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

With the AP I'm just following the supplied instructions for now.... 2 scoops of coffee and water up the the "2" - stir and plunge. I either drink "as is" or top up with water. No milk or sugar. Tastes good but makes me feel wired in a manic sort of way.

With espresso I can drink shot after shot after shot and I feel fine?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm the same with wine.

Spirits and beers don't touch me, but wine gets me drunk within half a glass.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Daren said:


> With the AP I'm just following the supplied instructions for now.... 2 scoops of coffee and water up the the "2" - stir and plunge. I either drink "as is" or top up with water. No milk or sugar. Tastes good but makes me feel wired in a manic sort of way.
> 
> With espresso I can drink shot after shot after shot and I feel fine?


2 scoops is nominally 28g of coffee...that's a lot for a single cup/mug portion. Don't the supplied instructions imply this method make 2x double shots, or equivalent? Stick to a scoop per mug.

I get the jitters from coffee with too much solids in the cup too, the Aeropress filter lets a fair amount through, so gentle plunging & allowing he grinds to settle before the plunge (they act as a filter too) might also help?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Been using aeropress at work for the last 3 years.

Wow 28g! I dose 14g and fill to top inverted 2 minute steep...... great coffee.

No jitters


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Arrrr - 28g .... That'll explain it! I'll try a lower dose tomorrow (although 28g does taste mighty fine







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Been using aeropress at work for the last 3 years.
> 
> Wow 28g! I dose 14g and fill to top inverted 2 minute steep...... great coffee.
> 
> No jitters


This sounds like a dumb ass question... When you say inverted are you pouring the water over the grinds, inserting the plunger and then turning it over to steep?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> This sounds like a dumb ass question... When you say inverted are you pouring the water over the grinds, inserting the plunger and then turning it over to steep?


Isn't the usual method to insert the plunger, stand it on the plunger, insert coffee from the filter side, add water, let it steep then add the filter and turn it over onto the cup?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Isn't the usual method to insert the plunger, stand it on the plunger, insert coffee from the filter side, add water, let it steep then add the filter and turn it over onto the cup?


I haven't got a clue (can't you tell?), but what you describes sounds much more sensible - why didn't I think of that!? Thanks Kyle, I'll give that a bash


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Try putting 14g of filter grind in and steeping for 2 mins with 80C water.

Add the water first, then the grounds, then stir only until the grounds are mixed evenly throughout.

Top up the water, add the filter and steep.

I aim to plunge at about 1:30 to have it all in the cup around 2:00, but obviously, you want to plunge slowly but evenly, so final brew time will vary a little.

Of course, make sure everything is preheated and you use the correct size mug.

The aeropress is very sensitive to temp, as I have found the colder the better. Even with 60-70C brew water from a vending machine I can get a smooth cup.

The only thing is, the cup is very smooth, so it can be pretty muted. So far I have gotten "coffee". I don't know if I could learn to identify a coffee by its characteristics if I only use aeropress. Saying that, I have only used the one coffee.

Hot brew water tends to scorch or over extract the coffee easily, because you are doing a two strange extraction.

I also find I don't get such a clean cup.

There are a few fines in the cup. Shouldn't be much oil though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You've got me looking forward to going to work now (that's something I didn't think I'd say!). I will try as you suggested and update you tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> You've got me looking forward to going to work now (that's something I didn't think I'd say!). I will try as you suggested and update you tomorrow.


Today I forgot to bring my mug.

Got my coffee and my aeropress out, no mug in my bag.

I was gutted.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Isn't the usual method to insert the plunger, stand it on the plunger, insert coffee from the filter side, add water, let it steep then add the filter and turn it over onto the cup?


Daren this is my method.

Don't forget to wet the filter paper first


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Think I'm about to inherit one from my wife. I bought her one so she could have decent coffee in the afternoons at her work (as she's site-based now so nowhere near any cafes) as I make her one to take to work in the morning (I'm home-based). Was told it was a 'fantastic' present(sarcasm in case that isn't obvious) and that I'd bought for me rather than her and that everyone in her office laughed at her for using it so I think it's going to be mine by default now...

Can't win!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Think I'm about to inherit one from my wife. I bought her one so she could have decent coffee in the afternoons at her work (as she's site-based now so nowhere near any cafes) as I make her one to take to work in the morning (I'm home-based). Was told it was a 'fantastic' present(sarcasm in case that isn't obvious) and that I'd bought for me rather than her and that everyone in her office laughed at her for using it so I think it's going to be mine by default now...
> 
> Can't win!


You have an aeropress, sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Don't forget to wet the filter paper first


Just a wipe over with a wet finger?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> Just a wipe over with a wet finger?


May as well wet it while you warm the cup and press.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I can't appear too pleased about it or it looks like that was my plan all along which it genuinely wasn't! I was also viewing it as a bit of an experiment as was considering buying it for a friend as a flat-warming present as he likes his coffee, acknowledges instant is shit but finds my espresso machine antics 'a bit of a faff'. So I think this demonstrates I'd probably be better saving my money as he is similarly not into making an effort for hot drinks as the missus!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Well I can't appear too pleased about it or it looks like that was my plan all along which it genuinely wasn't! I was also viewing it as a bit of an experiment as was considering buying it for a friend as a flat-warming present as he likes his coffee, acknowledges instant is shit but finds my espresso machine antics 'a bit of a faff'. So I think this demonstrates I'd probably be better saving my money as he is similarly not into making an effort for hot drinks as the missus!


Get them both technoverns.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Need to research technoverms first! I've heard the name but not looked them up. Apparently "cafetiere requires less cleaning". I'm not convinced myself but what do I know!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Just a wipe over with a wet finger?


After having filled the aeropress with the kettle I place the filter paper in the holder and pour some hot water onto the filter and let it flush a little to remove the paper taste.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks GS11. I did wonder why but that makes sense.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Need to research technoverms first! I've heard the name but not looked them up. Apparently "cafetiere requires less cleaning". I'm not convinced myself but what do I know!


That was a joke.

They are like £1,500 drip machines that big cafés use.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup I just figured that out after a quick google search! ?


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Daren said:


> I've bought myself an aeropress for work and started using it yesterday. I get the jitters really bad after drinking the brew. They last a good hour.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> I can drink espresso by the gallon with no effects - so why do I feel like this with coffee from the aeropress?


I don't get the jitters or a caffeine headache and I drink a lot of coffee with a lot of caffeine. But I drink water too. Try a small cup of cold water before your cup of coffee. It will hydrate your body and you'll also be able to taste the coffee a lot better. To me jitters and headaches means dehydration.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pleased to report no jitters today









I tried Kyle and GS11s suggested brewing methods and they worked a treat. Thanks chaps.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I do sometimes get the jitters from AP, but then I've been using 28g for mug of americano, is really tastey though.


----------



## cofcof (Oct 13, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Daren this is my method.
> 
> Don't forget to wet the filter paper first


I think i'll be trying this method today:good:


----------

